# Lix, auf Windows daten zugreifen ?



## Xeal87 (15. September 2004)

Hallo.
Bin im Linux bereich noch rel neu und hab mich jetzt einfach mal zu mandrake 10 entschieden. Ich hatte vorher schon ein wenig erfahrung mit Knoppix. Von dieser Distribution war ich allerdings nicht sehr begeistert, da es bei mir (weiss nicht obs normal ist) extrem langsam lief. 
Aber nun zu meinem Problem.
Ich hab halt Linux installiert  und konfiguriert. 
Funktioniert alles prima, aber ich kann nur auf die Daten zugreifen, die ich in der Partition liegen hab. Kann ich irgendwie auch auf die Daten meiner Windows partition zugreifen ?
Also auf dem Desktop wird mir halt zwar ne platte angezeigt, aber  da ist haltnix drauf. 
Vermutlich hab ich was beim partitioniern falsch gemacht. Kann ich das innherhalb von Linux noch irgendwie reparieren, oder muss ich alles nochmal von vorne machen ?
wenn ja, wie ?
danke !


----------



## canuzzi (15. September 2004)

*Windows Part*

Ich schaetze doch - mandrake hat die windows partitionen selbst erkannt? (Kenn mich bei mandrake nicht so aus). Es gibt jetzt zwei Moeglichkeiten. Du musst die Part. noch mounten und mandrake hat nur  die mountpoints angelegt -- oder mandrake hat eventuell die module fuer die winodws datei systeme nicht installiert.


----------



## RedWing (15. September 2004)

Antrag:

Mit dem Befehl "df -h" kannst du nachschauen welche Partitionen alle gemountet
sind. 
Wenn deine Windows Partitionen mit aufgeführt werden, gibt es nur noch zwei
Möglickeiten: Entweder 



> mandrake hat eventuell die module fuer die winodws datei systeme nicht installiert.



oder du hast die Partition versehentlich gelöscht.

Wenn sie nicht mit aufgeführt werden musst du sie in der /etc/fstab noch zusätzlich 
nachtragen damit sie anschließend gemountet werden können.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Xeal87 (15. September 2004)

musste einfach ne verknüpfung zu hdb anlegen, danke trotzdem *g*
Hab noch ne frage: 
Hab mir jetzt den nforce treiber für linux gesaugt, wie kann ich sowas installieren ?


----------



## Helmut Klein (15. September 2004)

Da fragt man sich doch, wo du denn die Treiber runtergeladen hast.
Auf der nvidia.de Downloadseite steht alles schön beschrieben:



> Download- und Installationsanleitung:
> 
> Schritt 1: Treiberdatei herunterladen
> Download: NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0283-pkg1.run
> ...


----------



## Xeal87 (16. September 2004)

das hab ich schon gelesen aber ich weiss nicht was eine shell ist und wie ich in der einen befehl ausführen kann


----------



## needcoffee (16. September 2004)

*Guten Morgen...*

...damit ist das Terminal gemeint. Dort als "root" einfach den Befehl eingeben.

needcoffee...


----------

